# Can't get enough...



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I just can't get enough shooting my Glock 17..I just love shooting this gun..it is my first ever Glock. I put another 50 rds thru it today (the range I go to sell one box limit only) and I just love it..I have put around 300 rds in since I purchased it last week, almost everyday a 50 rds and I just can't get enough of that pleasurable feeling of shooting a Glock..I shoot it to the same accuracy as my SIG P226 and CZ 75SP01..I am so happy with my purchase...

I am now in extreme control of it at 15 yards, can hit targets as small as 2.5 in..and at 25 yards I can nail all 5 rds in the head of a person-pratice-target...

My advice to those who judge the Glock by its shape and odd grip angle is to go and shoot it first..You will fall in love with it..Just make sure the rear sights are adjusted properly, which was my case..A small rear sight adjustment and I was hitting everything I aim at.

That's it folks..just wanted to share my excitement...I feel guilty how I used to look down at Glocks..They are just first grade handguns..A beauty to uncover..Such a simple design, so elegant in its uniquness.

Enough said..I'll see if I can spare another hour at the range tomorrow..Maybe when the wife goes shopping.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Jimmy, I was in your shoes about 5yrs ago. I now own the 17, 19, 22, 23, & 27. Next one im looking at is the 21sf but I am having a hard time locating one in Massachusetts due to our "gun laws".


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

jimmy said:


> I just can't get enough shooting my Glock 17..I just love shooting this gun..it is my first ever Glock. I put another 50 rds thru it today (the range I go to sell one box limit only) and I just love it..I have put around 300 rds in since I purchased it last week, almost everyday a 50 rds and I just can't get enough of that pleasurable feeling of shooting a Glock..I shoot it to the same accuracy as my SIG P226 and CZ 75SP01..I am so happy with my purchase...
> 
> I am now in extreme control of it at 15 yards, can hit targets as small as 2.5 in..and at 25 yards I can nail all 5 rds in the head of a person-pratice-target...
> 
> ...


I had the exact opposite reaction to my Glock 17. I bought it because it is an extremely tough gun and priced well...but have yet to get the hang of the grip angle. When I am doing quick self defense practice shooting I end up shooting high. Once set with my wrist locked forward I have no problem, but the first shot problem is a bit of a concern for me. I am now planning on selling it and picking up a new auto.

I don't know what else you have shot but did you have any problems adjusting to the grip angle?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

ednemo said:


> I don't know what else you have shot but did you have any problems adjusting to the grip angle?


Hi Endemo..

You have a point there..Glocks are not easy to shoot..When I started shooting, back in January of 2009 I was looking for the perfect gun and most accurate..I tried a dozen of guns and my first purchase was a CZ 75 SP01..It is an all steel frame and very forgiving..I tried SIGS, Berettas XDMs and Smith& Wesson M&P..The CZ was most accurate..What I learned then is that they are all accurate but the CZ was the easiest to control for a novice beginner like myself..The more I read and practiced the more I became better with different guns..So I purchased 2 SIGS P226 and P6 and another CZ 75 COMPACT, a Beretta 92FS and a SPRINGFIELD XDM9..I stayed away from the Glock because of what i heard other people saying..Then I started practicing with each gun and I quickly learned the basic techniques to control each gun and how to excel in its usage to achieve highest accuracy...I still have some preference to my my first love the CZ but now I shoot all my guns to the same accuracy..

Eventually I tried a Glock and discovered that its trigger is tricky, it took me a few rounds to adjust to find a good way to control the grip and the trigger..But once you find this sweet spot of handling the gun..That's it man..it is the point of no return..you just can't get enough..

So my advice before you sell your Glock is to give it some more time..The Glock trigger is not the easiet to learn, but with focus and practice you will get their..Just focus on the basics:

1) grip
2) stance &
3) trigger control...trigger control ...trigger control

Have some one at the range who shoots a Glock to check out the sights on your gun..may be your rear sight need some vertical adjustment...just do your homework before you sell the gun..I can assure you the Glock 17 is a fine gun (accurate and precise)..You have to learn how to shoot it..If you do not want to learn how to shoot it, may be another gun is easier for you to learn how to shoot..From my experience, CZ's and SIGs were very easy to learn how to shoot..The CZs in particular were the easiest ever..The combination of their weight, ergonomics, and trigger design, makes them very easy to control..

But in my case I have a passion to Glocks now because first I know how to shoot mine just as accurately as any other gun in my collection, and secondly because I am amazed..truely amazed by the simple design..It is the most fascinating simple mechanical design I have ever seen in a handgun.

Bottom line..I hope that I haven't confused you yet..Here is my advice for you:

1) give the glock more time before you decide to change it..There is nothing wrong with the design..the problem is one of two things or both:
a) a sight adjustment
b) your control of the gun (grip, trigger or a combination of both)

if you do not have the time and the enthusiasm to deal with a corrective procedure for either or all of the above. Then option 2 is:

2) try CZ'z and SIGs as another option and if you like the result then sell your glock or trade it for one of these..The CZs are in the same price range of Glocks, but the new SIGs are in the $800 unless you go with a precertified SIG (which is an excellent choice) in the mid five hundreds around $560 more likely.

Best of luck..Hope I have shed some light on your question and not have caused any confusion.


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Hi Endemo..
> 
> You have a point there..Glocks are not easy to shoot..When I started shooting, back in January of 2009 I was looking for the perfect gun and most accurate..I tried a dozen of guns and my first purchase was a CZ 75 SP01..It is an all steel frame and very forgiving..I tried SIGS, Berettas XDMs and Smith& Wesson M&P..The CZ was most accurate..What I learned then is that they are all accurate but the CZ was the easiest to control for a novice beginner like myself..The more I read and practiced the more I became better with different guns..So I purchased 2 SIGS P226 and P6 and another CZ 75 COMPACT, a Beretta 92FS and a SPRINGFIELD XDM9..I stayed away from the Glock because of what i heard other people saying..Then I started practicing with each gun and I quickly learned the basic techniques to control each gun and how to excel in its usage to achieve highest accuracy...I still have some preference to my my first love the CZ but now I shoot all my guns to the same accuracy..
> 
> ...


Some good info. I might give it another chance. The truth is, it's almost not worth selling it. I am going to pick up a new gun regardless so it might be worthwhile to get a few boxes of ammo out and work with both guns and see how it feels. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

ednemo said:


> Some good info. I might give it another chance. The truth is, it's almost not worth selling it. I am going to pick up a new gun regardless so it might be worthwhile to get a few boxes of ammo out and work with both guns and see how it feels. I'll let you know how it goes.


That's a good attitude..Best of luck..Here are few good links on grip and trigger control:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 on Jimmy posts - I have the Glock 23 and after not shooting it for a while I have to readjust to it.

For me it has a fat grip that makes it hard to reach the trigger. After not shooting it for a while I shoot low and left but after remembering to get some more finger on the trigger it fires as good as I can (fair to middling).

Also get some snap caps and practice dry firing it. Draw the Glock aim and fire watching the sight placement to see if they are moving. If they are solid maybe you are anticipating the recoil - then concentrate on that aspect of it.

I use my G23 for my CC since it is very light and easy for me to get ahold of for the draw.


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> +1 on Jimmy posts - I have the Glock 23 and after not shooting it for a while I have to readjust to it.
> 
> For me it has a fat grip that makes it hard to reach the trigger. After not shooting it for a while I shoot low and left but after remembering to get some more finger on the trigger it fires as good as I can (fair to middling).
> 
> ...


My big issue with the Glock is fast defensive shooting. If I lock my wrist and take my time, I have no problem getting it in the red. But with other guns I have always been able to point shoot. And this is where the Glock and I don't get along. I need to work on it. (I honestly need to find a cheaper range so I can start getting back out and shooting more often.)


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Something I have noticed with my G19 is that if I stand straight up in the isosceles stance, my gun wants to point up. If I bring my right foot back and crouch a little (the weaver stance) my sights are lined up just right. Since Glocks were originally designed for military use, the grip angle makes perfect sense. Standing bolt upright with feet and shoulders square to the target does not seem natural for me to be used in a combat situation. Standing at the range the way I would if I had to employ the weapon in a combat or self defense situation eliminates any 'grip angle' issues. Some military instructors are teaching the isosceles for all situations, however this does not work for me at all. I choose to train the way I fight.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm the same way with my week old 19. i go shoot every time i can. i've got some work to do though, i keep on shooting low, so i just need to get out there with someone who can give me some good advice, and to practice practice practice. I've got some snap caps on the way so hopefully that will help. cant wait to go shoot again!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> ...... cant wait to go shoot again!


That says it all rccola... I know that feeling.

SMann, hi: and thanks for the stance tip..I do that without even thinking about it..It is the natural way I feel I am in better control..I only shoot in the isosceles stance when I am using my weak hand for my IDPA matches..some stages you are forced to use your weak hand (the left hand in my case since I am right handed).


----------

